# Imagen Inclinada TV Sony 21FS120



## 7demian7 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hola, antes que todo soy nuevo y quisiera felicitarlos, he aprendido bastante con su foro, es muy bueno.

Mi consulta es la siguiente, mi televisor tiene la imagen ladeada de forma homogenea, de un 1 a 2  cms aprox. lo he regulado desde el menú (rotación) hasta su máximo, pero no logra enderezarla del todo. Una vez lo abrí y no estoy seguro de no haber movido algo, me he informaciónrmado y dicen que el problema es que haya tocado el yugo por accidente y otras personas comentan que por ningún motivo toque el yugo, mi duda es: ¿entonces como lo arreglo sin tocar el famoso yugo?, un técnico me cobra US$20 solo por abrirlo y lo primero que me preguntó si lo había abierto y que lo más probable es que sea el yugo que tenga que regurlarse.
Alguien me podría guiar de como lo tengo que hacer, por último para no descalibrarlo o hecharlo más a perder.
Si tienen fotos sería ideal.

De ante mano, muchas gracias.

TV Sony KV 21FS120


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

.
Hola  7demian7, por lo que veo no tenes conocimiento en materia de reparacion de tv por lo que creo que seria algo complicado intentar una reparacion teniendo en cuenta que en esa zona de posible falla hay muy alto voltaje. 

Te comento; si la imagen esta torcida horizontal en solo uno de los lados (inferior o superior de la pantalla) la posible falla sean los imanes perifericos. 

Si la imagen esta torcida horizontal tanto arriba como abajo de la pantalla la falla posible sea la bobina del yugo; esta sujeta con una abrazadera. 
Con el TV desconectado (igual hay que tener cuidado de no tocar nada) aflojas el tornillo de la abrazadera que sujeta al yugo y giras con movimientos de izquiera a derecha, con mucho cuidado, en esa zona todos los elementos son fragiles, hasta que afloje. Solamente tiene que aflojar, PERO HAY QUE HACERLO CON MUCHO CUIDADO.
Aca viene la parte complicada; ahora conectado el TV (RECORDAR QUE HAY MUY ALTA TENSION) mirar la imagen y con algun elemento con una muy buena aislacion girar el yugo en sentido contrario a la inclinacion de la imagen, muy despacio, seguro no hay que girarlo en demasia.
Una vez sentrada la imagen, apagar el TV, apretar la abrazadera del yugo teniendo cuidado de no moverlo. 

Abajo te dejo una pagina que algo comenta sobre el yugo.
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/yugo.htm 
.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 21, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> .
> Hola  7demian7, por lo que veo no tenes conocimiento en materia de reparacion de tv por lo que creo que seria algo complicado intentar una reparacion teniendo en cuenta que en esa zona de posible falla hay muy alto voltaje.
> 
> Te comento; si la imagen esta torcida horizontal en solo uno de los lados (inferior o superior de la pantalla) la posible falla sean los imanes perifericos.
> ...



Que yo sepa las unicas partes donde exista muy alta tension es en el chupete, en foco y en G2. En los yugos suele haber la tensión de +B. Lo unico que le puede dar una somanta es que se descarge tubo a través del acuadag y que lo pille a el por el camino por estar mal conectada la masa del tubo.
Otra cosa es que el no sepa y meta la mano donde no deba, por eso es bueno el consejo que le das del mango aislante.
Lo que si que queda claro es que bajo ninguna circunstancia se pueden mover los imanes de pureza.

saludos.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

.



power12, bien lo decis, "... no sepa y meta la mano donde no deba ..."



.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 22, 2009)

Seria interesante saber los antecedentes del televisor, quiero decir que como llegó a descuadrarse la imagen. Si fué de un golpe, si empezó poco a poco, si fué después de que andubiera el por dentro...


Saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 22, 2009)

$100 a que el yugo esta flojo.  

como dice el colega enca, tenes qaue hacer la correxion en en el yugo, depende para donde lo muevas se mueve la imagen, es muy siple tomas el yugo e intenta hacerlo girar si se mueve te fijas en la imagen que te quede nivelada. si no se mueve afloja la brida que lo sujeta al tubo, y gire con confianza puede estar un poco pegao pero haciendo una fuerzita afloja. 

Evidentemente lo tenes que hacer con el tv encendido, como dicen los muchachos tene cuidado de no meter la mano en la plaqueta que tenes tras en el cañon del tubo ni serca del chupete y el cable que salen del flyback la tension que tiene el yugo es muy poca, no llega a los 30v. 


 "Una vez lo abri y no  estoy seguro si toque algo." esa no te la cree nadie, como no te vas a acordar si moviste algo ! jua jua jua jua  

PD: si es cierto que no te acordas, mejor no toques nada, sos medio dolobu y te va a agarrar la corriente.


----------



## 7demian7 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hola

Gracias a power12 y en especial a enca, seguí al pie de la letra las instrucciones y el televisor quedo como nuevo, me ahorre bastante dinero y tiempo, la falla era bastante sencilla de arreglar, pero como dicen por ahí "errar es humano" y "nadie nace sabiendo".
Bueno y no me queda mas que agradercerles por su tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## gadea (Nov 2, 2009)

hoy gan disculpen por meterme pero tengo una tv sony kv25fa300 y cuando le doy la orden de encendido solole entra el alto voltaje como un segundo y entra en proteccion pero no e encontrado la falla espero y me puedan ayudar 


grasias att josué


----------



## Carlosalexis9 (May 25, 2022)

Hola amigos yo tengo el problema que la imagen está hacia abajo en una sola esquina, será sencilla la reparación.

Pd: es la esquina inferior derecha


----------



## DJ T3 (May 25, 2022)

Carlosalexis9 dijo:


> será sencilla la reparación.


Depende de tu nivel de conocimientos y herramientas.

Si quieres saber para que no te estafen, entonces ni te gastes en consultar, y paga lo que te piden


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 26, 2022)

Carlosalexis9 dijo:


> Hola amigos yo tengo el problema que la imagen está hacia abajo en una sola esquina, será sencilla la reparación.
> 
> Pd: es la esquina inferior derecha


Eso hay que explicarlo mejor. 
¿La imagen está inclinada hacia la derecha? 
¿En la esquina inferior derecha se aprecia una deformación? 

Unas fotos del enfermo mostrando sus debilidades siempre ayudan. 

La reparación puede ser tan sencilla como retirar un altavoz (parlante) de debajo o las inmediaciones del televisor o cambiar algún componente de algún circuito de la placa.. O sustituir el tubo (trc, pantalla). 

Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4 (May 26, 2022)

Carlosalexis9 dijo:


> Hola amigos yo tengo el problema que la imagen está hacia abajo en una sola esquina, será sencilla la reparación.
> 
> Pd: es la esquina inferior derecha


Otra cuestión por las dudas, dado que no lo nombras y a veces se da

¿Es la misma marca y modelo de Tv de este hilo o se trata de otro?
Dado que no especificas bien si se trata del mismo y ha pasado que las consultas de un tv se dan en un tema de otra marca y modelo.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> La reparación puede ser tan sencilla como retirar un altavoz (parlante) de debajo o las inmediaciones del televisor o cambiar algún componente de algún circuito de la placa.. O sustituir el tubo (trc, pantalla).
> 
> Saludos.



Esas son cosas, como a muchos recién ingresados y que no saben (me incluyo), que mejor dejárselas al profesional de confianza, yo no estoy para nada arrepentido de haber llamado al tipo que me cambio los capacitores del te tubo, es más, la considere una sabia decisión .

Un Tv de tubo es arriesgado para uno que no sabe, y ustedes bien dijeron que los Tvs más actuales están esos capacitores forrados de goma negra que ojo con tocarlos Xd


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 26, 2022)

Bueno...


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> retirar un altavoz (parlante) de debajo o las inmediaciones del televisor


Para esto ☝️no hace falta llamar a ningún especialista, sólo aprender que los campos magnéticos afectan a la imagen, por lo que no se puede poner un altavoz o aparato alimentado con gran transformador, pegado al televisor.

Así como no se deben poner cintas de video o música pegadas al tv, porque corres el riesgo de que se borren con el campo magnético producido por las desmagnetizadoras.


----------

